# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Olly, intelligent personal assistant robot, Emotech Inc., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

youtube.com/@emotech31

facebook.com/EmotechOlly

twitter.com/ollyemotech

linkedin.com/company/emotech-ltd

Co-founder and CEO - Hongbin Zhuang

Co-founder - Chelsea Chen

"Olly - The First Home Robot with Personality" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Emotech Is Building Olly, A Robot Assistant With Personality"

by Natasha Lomas
December 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"CES 2017: Olly the robot aims to be more personal than Amazon's Echo"

January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet Olly - The robot with feelings

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> We checked out the Olly - a CES Innovation Award-Winning Robot that has both feelings and a personality.

----------


## Airicist

Olly AI - The first home robot with personality

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> Olly AI - The First Home Robot with Personality
> Your robot with an evolving personality, as unique as you are.
> 
> Olly is the first home robot with an evolving personality that adapts to each individual. 
> 
> Designed to do more than just respond to commands, Olly’s advanced machine learning technology proactively assists you with your day-to-day routine by remembering your habits. 
> 
> Plus, Olly’s unique brain-inspired AI system – created by Emotech’s leading AI researchers and neuroscientists – creates a truly personalised experience by enabling Olly to understand emotion and adapt to the world around it.

----------

